# Special Applications Print outs?



## Stephen2awesome (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I wanted to know if anyone had some good links to print out for Special Applications portion?

Thanks,


----------



## Bonsai (Oct 23, 2017)

Definitely print out a set of Interest Tables. They're generic, you can just google and find them. There's also a set in the appendix of the EERM. I would definitely tab that. If you don't know how to use them, it's a quick learn and will definitely save you some stress if an econ problem comes up. Know what to do with terms like "salvage value" and present vs. future value.

http://global.oup.com/us/companion.websites/9780199778126/pdf/Appendix_C_CITables.pdf is an example of one reference. I'd take a table for every %, but even then you should have a source that has the formulas written (usually plug n' chug, if a little difficult to enter in a calculator).

You may also want to have some references on basic probability in case a question for that comes up. Shouldn't be harder than a few breakers in series or parallel, they're not gonna go all-out on that in all likelihood.

Definitely tab the section on illumination, specifically lumen method and cavity ratios -- as far as I'm aware, they're the two most likely things to come up in that category. Lumen method is simple, and cavity ratio is a little more complex but follows a rote formula that you can find in this link: http://aesl.hanyang.ac.kr/class/are141/zonal cavity ratio method.pdf


----------



## rg1 (Oct 23, 2017)

This has been the section where minimum questions have been discussed at this forum. Thanks Bonsai. What about other topics there like Energy management,


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Nov 23, 2017)

Maybe this will help someone in April 2018.

Energy management info.  I have a copy of that if needed.  Just PM me your email. 

ANSI device numbers.  Wikipedia has a full list of these.

Power electronic circuit diagrams. I also have info on this.

Power factor correction tables.  That's included in my energy management info.


----------



## LisaK (Nov 23, 2017)

This link has a Google spreadsheet of references based on study topic. It's a pretty comprehensive list, with links for each source. Hope this helps!

http://engproguides.com/powerreferences.html


----------



## jab2508 (Dec 7, 2017)

KatyLied P.E. said:


> Maybe this will help someone in April 2018.
> 
> Energy management info.  I have a copy of that if needed.  Just PM me your email.
> 
> ...


Good afternoon, could you please send me the energy management info? [email protected]  I appreciate it.


----------

